# Leg of lamb



## escopeton (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 3, 2018)

Looks great Tom. What's in the Green Chili topping?...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 3, 2018)

Looks fantastic!
Very nicely done!
Al


----------



## escopeton (Feb 3, 2018)

That leg of lamb did come out nice.  My kids loved the leftovers as well, me too.  The green chile is roasted NM green chile that is chopped with a bit of garlic, salt and pepper "Chile Caribe".


----------



## backyardboss (Apr 16, 2018)

That looks fantastic. Love lamb as a “switch” from the chix/beef whatever. 

Hatch chilies, perhaps? We get them here east about this time, always looking for someway to use them other than ODing on salsa each week... 
bravo!


----------

